# FDA proposes calorie labels for fast food chains, restaurants nationwide



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA proposes calorie labels for fast food chains, restaurants nationwide By ANDREW ZAJAC In the latest attempt to gain ground against the nation’s epidemic of obesity, the Food and Drug Administration proposed rules Friday that require restaurant and fast food chains to post the calorie content of standard items on their menus. But the rules, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

